

Hacker News Effect - loopr

I just wanted to describe the HN Effect as well as I can.<p>I&#x27;ve launched my first &#x27;coming soon&#x27; startup Poucher(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poucherapp.com) and like crazy going through all the social networking sites and reading Entrepreneur.com, Inc for marketing tricks and growth hacks.<p>I have been trying to analyze the way things work at Internet and honest no marketing channel what so ever has been as effective as Hacker News. One thing that surprised me more than anything was the diversity and how global the HN users are. The feedbacks I&#x27;ve received made me really happy because me and another friend of mine currently trying to respond every question being asked and almost personally thanking everyone on Twitter (@poucherapp) following us.<p>For future start-up founders, coming from a founder to be, do trust HN community as they&#x27;ll reward you really well when your product is genuinely interesting.<p>PS on post: Would love if you could share your feedbacks
======
kellros
Be sure to check out
[http://conversionxl.com/blog/](http://conversionxl.com/blog/) for marketing
how to's/tricks/growth hacks - it's one of the best sources.

I like the idea. I'd suggest some effort be put into the grammar on the
website and blog because small things like that create a negative impression
for some people.

Example, from:

Poucher lets you generate discount vouchers, for the restaurant or bar you
like. The more Poucher users in a restaurant or bar means more discounts. So
pick the nearest venue with highest population and enjoy your live discount.

To:

Poucher lets you create a discount coupon for the restaurant or bar you visit.
The more Poucher users in a restaurant or bar, the higher discount you'll
receive. Get Poucher now and start enjoying your live discounts! *Disclaimer:
Discount coupons are only available for participating venues and valid for the
visit - (see our list for participating venues near you.)[link]

~~~
loopr
Thanks a lot and I mean A LOT! I couldn't be happier that you liked the idea
and will definitely apply your feedbacks as soon as possible! Thanks again.

------
unqualified
How did you measure the effect of HN, can you give comperative metrics?

~~~
loopr
I've used Google Analytic and after this post site activity was incredible!

------
loopr
PS: You guys are the best!

